# Bachmann replacement drive gears



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone know where I can get drive gears for my old bachmann 4-8-4? 
It is ho scale. 
I found James trains.com he has 3D printed a few sets , but I am having a tough time trying to make a payment arrangement with shapeways. That is the site he sells through. 
I also have seen that shapeways is a bit shady. 
Bachmann doesn’t offer replacement gears for it at all. 

I know these are not the best made locos from bachmann..... split drive gears, horrible pancake motors. I just don’t want to scrap it yet as I have a bit of history with this one. ( one of my first train sets from my grandma before she passed when I was young) 
I bought a replacement loco off eBay ... but it had the same problem?... ( I thought I would get lucky with a good drive gear & a motor junk, but it was the same) 
Any help would be appreciated! 
Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I have bought detail parts and items through Shapeways a number of times. They are ok.

If you post a pic of the gear in question, that might help...

Tom


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Krieglok said:


> I have bought detail parts and items through Shapeways a number of times. They are ok.
> 
> If you post a pic of the gear in question, that might help...
> 
> Tom


I found the correct set of gears on shapeways. I filled out everything for them , but it won’t process my card for payment... I called my bank & was told it was sent through for approval, but not finished??.... 
the website tells me to check my card numbers & then won’t place the order. 
I emailed the guy that prints & had the parts. He say he has 2 sets & to place the order. I just can’t get it to take my ... money?!?... lol 
I have emailed their support, but have got 0 in response. The first time I tried to contact shapeways help my email was returned??? 

Uhh so frustrating! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Which set are you trying to get? If it is the gear I am looking at, it will be $24 total. They do take PayPal. I have an account there...

Tom


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Krieglok said:


> Which set are you trying to get? If it is the gear I am looking at, it will be $24 total. They do take PayPal. I have an account there...
> 
> Tom


I was looking at the full set for the bachmann 4-8-4 in ho scale. I believe they are made by James’s trains. $12.50 for the gears then shipping & handling, I think it was $24 or so.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

This set I believe. I have PayPal as well. It just won’t let me load the page to finish it??.. it’s quite odd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Well good news!! I was able to get shapeways all figured out with the sellers help! 
My gears are on their way!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Bowser had a bunch of bachmann parts for sale recently after a clean up day. Not sure what exactly but may be worth a quick look.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Good job. It is weird how the site gave you so much trouble. Things happen I guess.
I was ready to get them for you and forward them to you. Glad things worked out.

Let us know how the repair works out.

Tom


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Krieglok said:


> Good job. It is weird how the site gave you so much trouble. Things happen I guess.
> I was ready to get them for you and forward them to you. Glad things worked out.
> 
> Let us know how the repair works out.
> ...


I should have them by the 20th 
I will post up a few pics of the repair when done. Now to see if I can sort out The pancake motor for a better running option  I did look at bowser for the kit they offered. However it looks like they are sold & not restocking them. 
Thanks again for the help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I have got them! The gears are awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

